# Episode 12: Found A Little Luck In A RV



## Sthrndream (Apr 21, 2006)

Shane and Jeff team up once again to look at three upcoming titles and one thats been on store shelves for a little while. Theyve upgraded their equipment to improve the overall quality and have issued a challenge to this weeks listeners. Tune in and find out what it is.Special thanks goes out to Brad [...]

More...


----------

